
Ask HN: Platforms for building 2D mobile games for kids? - bossx
What Platforms and SDKs are available for building 2D mobile games for kids?
======
0942v8653
[https://love2d.org](https://love2d.org)

> Hi there! LÖVE is an _awesome_ framework you can use to make 2D games in
> Lua. It's free, open-source, and works on Windows, Mac OS X, Linux, Android
> and iOS.

------
mrtrombone
[http://gamesalad.com/](http://gamesalad.com/)

My son used this for his science fair project last year and I thought it was
an excellent platform.

